# SHN - Sunshine Gold



## thefisherman (29 January 2007)

hey everyone this one is about to bolt to 50c, on the back of large scale minning lease being granted in phillipines (nickel), and uraniam targets being identified in the pilbara, dont miss out.


----------



## thefisherman (30 January 2007)

apparently the large scale minning lease will be through in 1-3 weeks, and uranium targets will be identified within 2 weeks.


----------



## noobs (30 January 2007)

thefisherman,

Why do think it will be in the time frames quoted? It sounds like a post straight from HC. 

150% increase in current SP??? How did you come up with the .50c?


----------



## SevenFX (30 January 2007)

trent1974 said:
			
		

> *rumour removed*




Trent

Rumours cant be substaniated, and can mislead many new investors.

Perhaps posting more verifiable sources and links will strenghten your position.

Have you read the official post on ramping.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4773

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## Taurisk (30 January 2007)

Hi guys

I have been watching this share for a while, because of a friend of a friend of mine, who recommended it to me.  My conclusion is, beware, the chart patterns over time seem to show a great deal of manipulation, which is not to say, they can't fluke a success story.
If you buy, take great care!

Taurisk


----------



## Captain_Chaza (8 June 2007)

The little storm sail PEL seems to be handling the rough sea and weather conditions  quite well over the last few days 

Charts looking good IMO

Salute and Bon Voyage


----------



## motion (18 June 2007)

Hey Guys, 

anybody into this company.... it's powered through the market today.... I'm looking for some info on the management as I have not heard of them before...

I'm interested in there Mabuhay Gold Project & Romblon Project but just trying to find upto date information....

thanks


----------



## Captain_Chaza (18 June 2007)

motion said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> anybody into this company.... it's powered through the market today.... I'm looking for some info on the management as I have not heard of them before...
> 
> ...




I'm am hanging on tightly!
At least 'til the day after the 'morrow

"Patience is Everything"

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## motion (18 June 2007)

Captain_Chaza said:


> I'm am hanging on tightly!
> At least 'til the day after the 'morrow
> 
> "Patience is Everything"
> ...




Great thanks Captain_chaza ... I might just have to get into this one tomorrow... the info is look good still small but growing by the looks of it....


----------



## moneymajix (24 September 2007)

SP 30c 


Ann. on 21 Sept 


MOA AND OFFTAKE AGREEMENT SIGNED 
FOR ROMBLON NICKEL PROJECT, PHILIPPINES 
======================================= 
Australian minerals exploration company Pelican Resources Limited (ASX: 
PEL) is pleased to announce the execution of a Memorandum of Agreement 
between BHP Billiton and Sibuyan Nickel Properties Development 
Corporation Limited (SNPDC), the holder of the Romblon Nickel Project in 
the Philippines. 

etc. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070921/pdf/314nrr5fk1v2rf.pdf


----------



## moneymajix (19 November 2007)

Can Pelican's fly?


Up 19% to 22c.


No news.....





What do you think?  Any holders out there?


----------



## Taurisk (19 November 2007)

Hi Moneymajix (are/were you an Asterix & Obelix reader?)

Friends of mine are big into Pelican Resources and have been holding for a long time.  At one stage it was close to .50.  It's a closely held stock by a handful of faithfuls -so it seems to me. I left a message with my friend and will post anything he has to say when I hear from him.

Cheers

Taurisk

(I don't hold PEL)


----------



## moneymajix (19 November 2007)

Hi T



> are/were you an Asterix & Obelix reader?




I don't read either.

Are you referring to "majix"?

I got that from a website called mayanmajix. 
Added money to majix. I liked the site and the spelling, majix.


*RE: PEL*

Thanks for that.

I know the sp. has been a lot higher. 

In fact, since I have been observing it has dropped from 30c to sub-20c!  Now 22c.


----------



## moneymajix (3 December 2007)

Some buying in the Pelican this morning.

24.5c

Up 22.5%


No news, and not a lot of sellers.

If it gets through 25c, might be interesting.


----------



## Taurisk (4 December 2007)

Hi Moneymajix

I couldn't get back to you before, because my friend wouldn't tell me what it was all about; apparently some big news (so far nothing!); and he was worried about 'insider trading' - so I really had trouble not to buy into it. 

To me the talk and regular Chinese Whispers campaign I get from my friend  act as a warning not to buy too many speccies (I own some, of course, but not PEL).  But that's me - everyone to his/her own!


Re your name:  "Asterix and Obelix" was/is a Belgian comic book series about some ancient Gauls holding back the Roman advance in a small Gaelic village on the West coast of 'Gaul' (today's West of France); it's published in all European languages including Latin and Gaelic.  I brought some copies back from Europe one trip and my kids adored it. 

Hope your name works for you!!  

Taurix


----------



## moneymajix (16 January 2008)

*IRON ORE RESULTS AT BELLARY SPRINGS,
PILBARA REGION, WESTERN AUSTRALIA.*

_Highlights:_

• Iron Ore results returned from rock chip sampling from
outcropping of channel iron deposit (CID) type formations
including values up to 60.8% iron

• Drilling programme is now planned
Pelican Resources Limited (ASX: PEL) is pleased to announce
that its wholly owned subsidiary Sunrise Exploration Pty Ltd
(Sunrise) recorded iron ore results from a field sampling programme
at its Bellary Springs project, 20 km northeast of Paraburdoo in the
Pilbara region of Western Australia.

The sampling was undertaken as follow-up to earlier sampling
programmes of the pisolite capped mesas numbers 1 and 2 within
the Bellary Springs tenement covering a total area of 196 km². The
sampling was concentrated on pisolite capped mesas numbered 3
and 4 with a few check samples collected from Mesa No 2.

A total of 25 rock chip samples, mostly collected from outcrop and a
few old costeans, returned values of up to *60.8% Fe *with acceptable
alumina values and low phosphorous. The sampling results are
consistent with iron values expected from pisolitic Channel Iron
Deposits (CID). Actual thickness is difficult to ascertain but, based on
the old trenching, is it is likely to average about 2 to 4 metres deep.
*The mineralisation sampled lies within 2km of Rio Tinto’s
Paraburdoo to Tom Price railway line.*


_________________________________________________________

21c


----------



## pvan (1 February 2008)

Pelican is picking up nicely...

Trading 505 000 shares at .265c and the options are .11c, with a 200 000 volume...

With a 40% increase yesterday, could be a good indicator that positve news is around the corner...


----------



## moneymajix (12 February 2008)

PVAN

Looking good. 

This stock has been holding up very well, indeed.

28c.



Something nice will set it off, imo.


----------



## pvan (14 February 2008)

Moneymajx,

This stock is holding up nicely. Your right. What do you think is holding up the MPSA and where do you think this stock will go when it's announced?

Cheers,

Pvan


----------



## System (1 December 2020)

On December 1st, 2020, Pelican Resources Limited (PEL) changed its name and ASX code to Sunshine Gold Limited (SHN).


----------



## frugal.rock (18 February 2022)

Hmmm, I believe I held PEL for a while around 18 years ago?
I don't think it did well.

Just a chart. I wouldn't buy without a FA scrub.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 February 2022)

the usual pathway. >>>>>>>

 PEL : Oct 2018. The securities of Pelican Resources Limited will be suspended from quotation immediately in accordance with Listing Rule 17.3, as ASX has determined that PEL's operations are not adequate to warrant the continued quotation of its securities and therefore it is in breach of Listing Rule 12.1
The company has executed a DOCA with Cockatoo Iron NL and its subsidiary Pearl Gull which terminates the revenue sharing agreement between the parties. In consideration for terminating the RSA, Cockatoo Iron has agreed to pay to Pelican $225,000. The consideration shall be payable by or on behalf of Cockatoo Iron prior to 31 December 2020.
The company enters into an agreement to acquire all issued capital of XXXX Gold, a gold-copper focused exploration company with 100% ownership of Triumph, Hodgkinson and Investigator projects in North Queensland. Consideration for the acquisition of XXXX Gold will include the issue of 88,000,000 Pelican Shares, 40,000,000 options over Pelican Shares and up to 100,000,000 Pelican Shares issued on achievement of JORC 2012 Resource milestones. Triumph and Hodgkinson gold projects in historical goldfields with potential for near surface high-grade and deeper large-scale deposits. Investigator copper project is an unexplored copper project on the Mount Gordon Fault Zone, Mt Isa. Experienced, successful management team and North Queensland based technical team. Shaw & Partners Limited proposed Lead Manager and Underwriter to an entitlement offer and broker offer to raise approximately $2,027,000. Potential for rapid delineation of JORC Resources. The XXXX Gold acquisition is targeted for completion on or before 30 November 2020.
05 Nov 2020; that on or about this date the company consolidated its shares 5 for 8.
and then the name change


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 February 2022)

Market cap $25million.

TRIUMPH *GOLD *PROJECT (100%) . 50km S of Gladstone.
• 15km² intrusion related gold/ orogenic system under shallow alluvial cover
• 2 granted EPM’s, spanning 138 sqkm
• Maiden JORC Resource March 2022

RAVENSWOOD WEST *Au, Cu, Ag, Mo & REE* PROJECT (100%) . 100km S of Townsville
• Prospective for porphyry Cu-Au-Mo, intrusion-related Au and REE
• 6 granted EPM’s spanning 446 sqkm, 2 EPMA 222 sqkm
• 15km long Cu-Au-Ag-Mo corridor defined from Titov to Keans
• Significant REE-Au anomalism at Elphinstone Creek

INVESTIGATOR *COPPER *PROJECT (100%) . NE of Mt Isa
• Greenfields project in the world-class Mt Isa Inlier
• Same stratigraphic and structural setting as the Capricorn Copper Mine
• 2 granted EPM’s covering 115 sqkm
• First fieldwork commencing Feb 2022

HODGKINSON *GOLD *PROJECT (100%) . NE of Cairns
• Highly prospective structural environment along 3 major regional shears
• 6 granted EPM’s covering 365 sqkm


----------

